# Le canzoni più brutte della storia della musica



## Snake (17 Gennaio 2013)

Iniziamo da questa


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2013)

I neomelodici napoletani


----------



## Livestrong (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ce ne sono troppe per essere menzionate...


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2013)




----------

